
Closing the Loopholes in Europe's Net Neutrality Compromise - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/closing-loopholes-europes-net-neutrality-compromise
======
yason
The only sensible prioritization you can do is to shift connections on the
axis between (high latency, high throughput) and (low latency, low
throughput). This basically reduces down to a scheduling problem: ISPs might
be able to deduce the type of traffic by just examining the patterns in the
amount of traffic. This would constitute a "natural law" of networking that
application writers could expect to rely on.

If you want your application to communicate something that needs to be fast,
like VoIP or network gaming datagrams, the amount of data needs to be small.
And if your application is downloading large files, it can expect to be
prioritized below everything else in the network. Building a video service?
Let the user choose whether he wants to wait for some time till the high-res
video is being buffered or start watching immediately but at a lower quality.

Any other kind of throttling or prioritization is going to skew the internet
experience in a fundamental way.

~~~
IshKebab
Yeah that's the only thing that actually makes sense. If QoS is just a matter
of asking "How fast do you want your traffic to be?" of course everyone is
going to say "As fast as possible!" which means the ISP is then forced into
deciding the QoS itself, badly.

If you make it a trade-off then end-users can decide.

------
belorn
I hope that the fix to the QoS language gets through, since it has large
consequences for fair competition. A few years ago a top 3 ISP in Sweden used
QoS software that incorrectly identified League of Legends as P2P, making the
game practically unplayable for almost half a year. The resulting effect was
that a 40ms connection turned into a 3-10s delayed one, costing Riot revenue
and unnecessary costs in support and developer time. The only thing Riot
should be happy about is that this happened during that time when the MOBA
market was limited with few competing titles (It was before DotA 2), as this
ISP would have a created an distorted market within their customer base.

This ISP was of course not the only customer of the QoS software, but I am
rather sure it was the single biggest one.

------
introvertmac
we are also struggling with net neutrality in India, What are opinions from
Europe on Internet.org ?

~~~
dandelion_lover
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=internet.org&sort=byPopularity...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=internet.org&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

